# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ο Κevin Levrone στην Ελλάδα (29 Μαρτίου, Regenesis Stores)

## Polyneikos

*Ο Κevin Levrone στην Ελλάδα!
*

Ο Kevin Levrone θα είναι επίσημος προσκεκλημένος για 2η φορά ( η προηγούμενη ήταν το 2016) του Κώστα Σταματη -ιδιοκτήτη των Regenesis Stores- και θα παρευρεθεί στην Ελλάδα το διάστημα 28 Μαρτίου - 1 Απριλίου.
Ο Κevin Levrone, με το προσωνύμιο "Maryland Muscle Machine" πρόκειται για έναν από τους πλέον επιτυχημένους επαγγελματίες αθλητές, με 68 επαγγελματικούς αγώνες και 23 νίκες!
Είναι από τους πρώτους αθλητές που έχουν εισαχθεί στο τιμητικό "Hall Of Fame" της Παγκόσμιας IFBB , το 2009.
Στις 29 Μαρτίου θα παρευρίσκεται στο *Regenesis Stores (Λεωφόρος Μεσογείων 7, Αμπελόκηποι)* ώστε να τον δούν οι θαυμαστές του και να φωτογραφηθούν!

----------


## NASSER

Ο Κώστας Σταμάτης και το Regenesis Stores, μας έχουν συνηθίσει σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις και εκπλήξεις. Ο Kevin Levrone για δεύτερη φορά προσκαλεσμένος, λεει πολλά για τη σχέση εμπιστοσύνης που έχει δημιουργηθεί μεταξύ των δυο συνεργατών και την επιτυχία που σημειώνει η προόθηση των προϊόντων του KEvin Levrone.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις 29 Μαρτίου ο Kevin Levrone θα παρευρίσκεται στο *Regenesis Stores (Λεωφόρος Μεσογείων 7, Αμπελόκηποι)* , το διάστημα 18:00-21:00 ώστε να τον δούν οι θαυμαστές του και να φωτογραφηθούν!
Το Bodybuilding.gr θα παρευρίσκεται εκεί για την ανάλογη κάλυψη!

----------


## NASSER

Αυτές οι όμορφες εκδηλώσεις πραγματικά λέιπουν από τα ελληνικά δρόμενα του αθλήματος και καλό είναι να τις αγκαλιάζουμε όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μεγάλη ευκαιρία  οι θαυμαστές αυτού του σπουδαίου αθλητη να τον δούν ξανα εδω στην Ελλάδα απο κοντα και μπράβο στον Κώστα Σταμάτη που εδω και πολλα χρόνια είναι δραστήριος στο χώρο μας και δίνει τετοιες δυνατότητες αλλα και προσφέρει στο χώρο μας με πολλους και διάφορους τρόπους και πρέπει να τα λέμε και αυτα σαν ελάχιστη αναγνώριση για όλα αυτα που προσφέρει!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή κίνηση από τα Regenesis, που σε δύσκολους καιρούς καταφέρνει να οργανώνει τέτοιες επισκέψεις αθλητών.

Σκέφτομαι ότι αν γινόταν μια τέτοια επίσκεψη στα 90s θα ερχόταν αρκετός κόσμος από επαρχία απλά να δει τον Levrone που έβλεπε μόνο σε περιοδικά, σήμερα με την εκτενή έκθεση στα social media, έχει χαθεί λίγο η μαγεία που είχαν κάποτε τέτοιες προσωπικότητες. Παρόλα αυτά παραμένει μεγάλο γεγονός και θεωρώ ότι θα έχει μεγάλη επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

O ΘΡΥΛΟΣ Κevin Levrone σήμερα φτάνει στην Ελλάδα επίσημος προσκεκλημένος των Regenesis Stores του Κώστα Σταμάτη!
Την Παρασκευή, 29 Μαρτίου, 11:00-13:00 & 17:00-20:00 θα βρίσκεται στα Regenesis Stores (Mεσογείων 7 - Αμπελόκηποι).
CU There!

----------


## psonara

πολυ ωραια κινηση!μπραβο :03. Clap: 
κριμα που δεν θα μπορεσω ν'ανεβω τελικα :01. Sad:

----------


## ZacharyVslks

Ειμαι πολύ άτυχος που δεν θα εχω την ευκαιρία να τον δω. Πραγματικα οσοι μπορείτε μην χάσετε την ευκαιρία. Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδιά που το οργάνωσαν ολο αυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια πολύ όμορφη βραδυά , με αφορμή την 12η επέτειος λειτουργίας των Regenesis Stores!
Αθλητές, προπονητές πολλών αθλημάτων, όμορφες παρουσίες, παράγοντες του αθλήματος και φίλοι, ενώθηκαν για να τιμήσουν τον Κώστα Σταμάτη και φυσικά τον επίσημο προσκεκλημένο Kevin Levrone!

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πάντα τετοια παιδια ! Ωραία εκδήλωση με αφορμή τα 12 χρόνια και την παρουσία του Λεβρόν στην Ελλάδα για μία ακόμη φορα και μπράβο στον Κώστα Σταμάτη για την δυνατότητα που έδωσε για μια ακόμη φορα να τον δούν οι φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος απο κοντά και που πάντα είναι δραστήριος στον χώρο και προσφέρει στην αναβάθμιση του αθλήματός μας  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

συγχαρητηρια στον κ.Σταματη που με τις πραξεις του δειχνει παντα ενεργος στο αθλημα και μας κανει και εμας ν'απολαμβανουμε τετοιες ωραιες εκδηλωσεις.
πολυ ομορφη και τρυφερη φωτο αυτη με το μωρακι αγκαλια! :01. Wink: 
επισης η φωτο με τον πολυνεικο και την κοπελα πολυ ναζιαρικη και καλλιτεχνικη.το εχει :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> επισης η φωτο με τον πολυνεικο και την κοπελα πολυ ναζιαρικη και καλλιτεχνικη.το εχει


Μου λέει εσύ είσαι ο Πολύνεικος; Θέλω μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία όπωσδήποτε μαζί σου  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που συντέλεσαν αυτή η εκδήλωση να έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον και ιδιαίτερα στον Κώστα Σταμάτη! :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

> Μου λέει εσύ είσαι ο Πολύνεικος; Θέλω μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία όπωσδήποτε μαζί σου


ημουν σιγουρη οτι ετσι εγινε.... :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
αντε και σε διεθνη καριερα ευχομαι :08. Turtle:

----------

